# Looking for Killigton, Loon, Sunday River Lift Tickets



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

could use some okemo or mt snow tickets as well....


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

how much is still too much?


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> how much is still too much?


lol what, hook a brotha up, passion for the ridee., i guess i would take anything anywhere


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

i got an email from killington this morning about lift tickets deals.
Here's a look at Deal Grabber for this week.

$50 LIFT TICKETS
Tickets are on sale Tuesday, January 5, 2010 from 8:00 am – 11:59 pm EST.
100 tickets available per day from Monday 1/11/10 through Friday 1/15/10.

Buy Now



$55 LIFT TICKETS
Tickets are on sale Wednesday, January 6, 2010 from 8:00 am – 11:59 pm EST.
100 tickets available per day from Monday 1/11/10 through Friday 1/15/10.



$60 LIFT TICKETS
Tickets are on sale Thursday, January 7, 2010 from 8:00 am – 11:59 pm EST.
100 tickets available per day from Monday 1/11/10 through Friday 1/15/10.


Killington - Deal Grabber


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

ahhhhh im going to killington this weekend....7-10th ahhh


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

good deal find right there, i had nothing to offer, other than liftopia, i took it as begging for free passes, my bad


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

ahh its all good. Its hard to imagine all us snowboarders paying FULL price hahah. I just figured that there are sooo many deals out there that people use for ticket vouchers. Like all those hidden ads with killingotn and other mts. The trivia/budlight guy at my bar usualy comes with a secret stash..throw few bills and drinks his way get some tickets..:thumbsup:


----------



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

you can borrow my season pass to killington for a day for a 30 rack.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

270 faceplant said:


> you can borrow my season pass to killington for a day for a 30 rack.


haha damn def woulda done that, didnt see this post, just got back, sick time..we built a big jump on great roring brick road if u find urself around thre lol


----------



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

haha let me know if your back up, as long as you can pass for being in college.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

270 faceplant said:


> haha let me know if your back up, as long as you can pass for being in college.


I will thanks buddy..im 23
got any buddies with passes to mt snow or other vt mts lol


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

ugh I agree, the prices are outrageous now! :thumbsdown:

check out Discount Lift Tickets - Buy Skiing Deals and Ski Lift Tickets Online

there are some good deals there once & a while.


----------

